
Ask HN: Negotiating on terms other than salary? - howdoinegotiate
Location: Vancouver, B.C, Canada<p>Long story short, I&#x27;m in the middle of a job change, and have a couple offers on the table.<p>One of the offers I&#x27;m more interested in has stated multiple times that they&#x27;re unable to meet my ask in terms of base salary. They did mention that after 6 months or so they&#x27;d like to&#x2F;be happy to bump me up to that level, but as that&#x27;s more of a &quot;maybe&quot; and not something I have in ink now, I&#x27;m unable to place much value on it.<p>Being quite interested in this role, I don&#x27;t want to give a flat out rejection, and would like to negotiate and see if there are any terms that could be changed to make up for a couple thousand dollar gap.<p>Currently it&#x27;s something like this:<p>An offer of X + 17 &quot;off days&quot; which can be used for vacation&#x2F;sick days as needed. I&#x27;ve already communicated that I have other offers for 3 weeks + 10 personal days, and due to family reasons this is more or less a requirement for me. Aside from that it&#x27;s pretty standard, MSP coverage and full medical benefits.<p>As I usually focus on negotiating base salary and they&#x27;re unwilling to budge in that respect, I&#x27;m wondering what other terms the HN community looks for in this kind of situation. I&#x27;m thinking maybe something like a reduced hours arrangement to make up for the few thousand dollar gap, but I&#x27;ve never done that and would appreciate some opinions&#x2F;advice.<p>Thanks!
======
g0tham
A consistent Work From Home arrangement might fit the bill for the flexibility
you're looking to negotiate.

